# Medical insurance and D7 eligibility



## Jennywins77 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi all! Sorry for the incredibly dull post ‘title’!! We are currently based in Hong Kong and planning on retiring in Portugal in the next 18-24 months.
Financially we have everything in place but the last couple of months have thrown up some questions regarding health. Our plan is to apply for the D7 visas and I wondered how in depth the medical part of any of this is? I was diagnosed with colon cancer 8 weeks ago and whilst I have some hefty treatment ahead I will be ok and our plans if anything are now speeded up!! Obviously private health insurance is a pre requisite for the D7 visa but nobody in the world is going to cover me for colon cancer and some others may be debatable! Just wondered if anyone had any personal experience or knowledge and would be willing to share??
In more interesting topics….Algarve or Silver Coast?!! 
Thanks so much in advance!! Jen


----------

